# transferring hi8 to pc hard drive



## atyourmercy (Dec 15, 2003)

I have a Sony Hi8 camcorder and want to transfer the videos to my PC. I thought i could transfer them via s-video through my video card, but i keep hearing i need a capture device or a firewire. My camcorder doesnt have a firewire connection that i know of. 

What kind of capture device do i need and what kind of software do i need also? i have windows xp and i assumed i could use the windows movie maker program.

i am on a tight budget and need advice desperately. Preferably a step by step procedure. if there is a good article anyonw has come across that will help i would appreciate it.

thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can use S-Video if your card has S-Video in. Most just have S-Video out.

What kind of cabling and connectors did come with the cam?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As posted, only a few video cards actually have "video in".

I use a GF4 MX460 and it has Video In and Video Out. Software comes with it to do the capture.

I also have a TV card, which provides a video capture function. Often thats a cheaper way to go, plus you get the TV facility as a bonus. Software is likewise included with that.

Then all you need is a cable to suit the Hi8 AV output into the capture card, run the software and go.

You do need a reasonable amount of HDD space, allow at least 1 GB per hour, preferably several GB per hour..depends on the quality you want.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Here is a step-by-step guide to getting video onto a hard drive and then out to DVD or VCD:

http://forums.techguy.org/t236165.html

A firewire will do you know good--that's for digital camcorders. Most video cards come with adapters for either S-Video or RCA in as well as sound in. In other words, while the card doesn't have the actual connections, it provides an adapter that plugs into the card (usually one input) and then fans out to various video and audio inputs of a universal nature (i.e., S-Video and RCA connections).

If you do not have such a card and adapter, your could get a specific card that captures such as mentioned above or just get another video card. What kind of video card do you have?


----------



## atyourmercy (Dec 15, 2003)

i am using a geforce fx5200 apollo bloody monster or i am planning on buying it anyways for the purpose of transferring the movies. will this one work?

thank you all for the very quick response. i love this forum.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The fx5200 does not show as having Video In.

It has TV Out and DVI, but not Video in according to the specs I can find.


----------



## atyourmercy (Dec 15, 2003)

thanks kiwi guy. is there a certain card that has it or should i try something else?
thanks again everyone!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There are probably many that have it, but you need to look and make sure.

Its often called ViVo (Video In Video Out)
Its NOT called TV Out, most have that.

If you find a card that has ViVo or CLEARLY stated Video Capture In then - it has it.


----------



## sligo (Jul 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Just do a Google search on:

ViVo video card


----------



## gtard*10^kp (Oct 25, 2003)

ati all in wonder series has been good to me. if your not looking to get a new vid card, a tv capture card should work and usually runs 50-100 bucks. my biggest tip is to not go for a usb capture device. i have used 3 and returned/thrown away all of them. usb is a little too slow for video capture and will drop many frames...at least thats my experience.
-gtard


----------



## atyourmercy (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Thanks Everyone. You Have Been Most Helpful. I Think I Will Take My Time And Weigh My Options. Vidoe Card Or Tv Capture Card.


----------

